# Is the Chunnel really back to normal?



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

We leave this week and wonder what type of delays we will experience. The media say that delays are 30 minutes which I would term usual? 

Anyone got recent experience?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Currently it's different every day so I can't see anyone being able to forecast the situation.
We returned to Dover the morning after the first serious incident and weren't delayed one minute!:wink2:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Citysafe

There is a guy from Eurotunnel, Chris, who posts to the official Eurotunnel Twitter page who gives extra info about why there are delays this morning.

https://twitter.com/leshuttle

and I like to use the motorway webcams to check live traffic info. This link is to the entrance to the Eurotunnel complex, it looks OK :wink2::

http://roadca.ms/983


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi Citysafe
> 
> There is a guy from Eurotunnel, Chris, who posts to the official Eurotunnel Twitter page who gives extra info about why there are delays this morning.
> 
> ...


What worries me is that there does not appear to be any traffic whatsoever moving on the M.20 or the tunnel access road.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Ahh there is some on the slip road now.


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you - really useful.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you want full up to date traffic info use the Traffic England site.
http://www.trafficengland.com/map.a...ong1=87.84378918101663&lat1=3028.597650115512


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> If you want full up to date traffic info use the Traffic England site.
> http://www.trafficengland.com/map.a...ong1=87.84378918101663&lat1=3028.597650115512


I like that one too :wink2:

I often use a selection of traffic info before setting off and while travelling ... The traffic info on Google maps works well but for a quick look at a traffic flow map, which at the moment shows, if you zoom in on the tunnel terminal the queue waiting to board the tunnel train :wink2: ) give this map a try :-

Live Traffic from TomTom <<


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Looks like it's (M20) snarled up again:-

http://roadca.ms/983

edit ...it is not the tunnel that is the problem it is an incident closer to Dover holding up the trucks and causing a massive tailback


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

M25 was a mess this morning, coach crash at 06.40 and it's been cr*p ever since.

Took me 4 hours to do 98 miles to Selhurst, almost as much coming back at 2.30 in the afternoon.

Peter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

For those of you with an Android phone, try JamCam - it works really well.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jazmik.jamcam2&hl=en


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I was going to chance it one way in a few weeks (coming back). But what with all the troubles, I have gone with North Sea both ways. We also have five return bookings made with Brittany Ferries to Spain and France. Maybe some in the pipeline for Stena Vouchers for holland that we will not be using for the tunnel.

TM


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Came back from France yesterday , no delays at all . 

The 30 minutes final check in time is tight due rubbish UKBA passport checking procedures , you just wonder why can't they open all the booths when they know it's going to be busy !

Still if you on the way back into the UK it gets you back into the way of things in good old Blighty ....


----------

